# And the next big expense is scissors ...



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I think your size sounds reasonable myself. It's what I use on toys/minis. 

For what it's worth my first pair of scissors were Heritage shears, and I STILL use them for every day scissoring. They are reasonably priced and certainly professional quality. 

Yes it IS possible to buy used equipment, even shears.  You may have to have them sharpened once you get them but if you're buying from any decent person you shouldn't be getting damaged shears. As always buyer beware just like with anything else but you should be able to find some nice shears used if you look.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm not sure Heritage are available here, but I will keep looking. I think I may have to go to one of the big shows and try some for size and balance.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

FJM, check out the Geib Entree line of shears. I got their curved shears and love them, and about to order a pair of straights. If you only have one pair, I'd get straight. It's easier to do curves with straight shears than straight lines with curved shears, at least for me! You can google Geib and buy them directly, or some of the big places have them.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I love the look of the Geib scissors, FP, but at around £60/$90 they are rather out of my range, unless eBay comes up trumps!


----------



## northerndancer (Jan 27, 2011)

What is the best length? Is it a matter of personal preference or does it depend on the size of the dog? The 8.5" seem the most popular. Would that be an o.k. size for the mini or is smaller better?


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I need some thinning shears and having looked around, I find the decent ones -- the only ones that are any use - start at about $70 Canadian . I haven't bought any yet. Have to see how this month's finances work out!!


----------



## Cornishbecky (Nov 21, 2009)

I think 7 - 7 1/2 is just right for a toy/mini poodle. I have bigger but dont like useing them on smaller dogs.
And Geib Entree's are great and well worth the price i have had the same pair for 7 years and used all the time in the shop, quite hardy and sharpen very well, i use mine for bulk cutting and finishing (tight on money too,lol).
You may get them cheaper direct from Geib and ask them to put resharpened or something on the box so as to avoid import duty!
Becky


----------



## Cornishbecky (Nov 21, 2009)

Also i forgot to say that although you think they are a bit pricey, if you care for them and of course like them you will only need to buy them once!
Becky


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks Becky - I am a bit wary of getting anything that expensive mail order, when it so much depends on how they feel in the hand. Are the Geib shears available at the major shows? That is how I chose my clippers, and I've been very pleased with them (especially as having handled dozens of different ones and decided which I wanted I then got them barely used on eBay, at a much reduced price!).


----------



## Cornishbecky (Nov 21, 2009)

The only stockists I know of in the uk are Dezynadog (uk) and Christies Direct (Ireland), and Dezynadog do go to some shows, they both will be at crufts.
I know what you mean about wanting to try them out first, I have several pairs that are just rubbish but looked good online, (they make good paper scissors though).
Becky


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have several pairs of dressmaking shears recycled as paper scissors! I may get to the UK Toy show in Stafford - my sister is close by and I could stay over. I have a feeling if I went to Crufts I may come home with a whole car full of stuff!


----------



## northerndancer (Jan 27, 2011)

Cornishbecky said:


> I think 7 - 7 1/2 is just right for a toy/mini poodle. I have bigger but dont like useing them on smaller dogs.
> And Geib Entree's are great and well worth the price i have had the same pair for 7 years and used all the time in the shop, quite hardy and sharpen very well, i use mine for bulk cutting and finishing (tight on money too,lol).
> You may get them cheaper direct from Geib and ask them to put resharpened or something on the box so as to avoid import duty!
> Becky


Thanks Becky. I thought the smaller ones might be better for a smaller dog. Geib does offer the Entree style in 7.5" so that is probably the one I will get.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

I also groomed for 7 years with lower quality shears($60-$150) and the biggest difference (now that i use only Sharkfins, due to my wrist pain), is my expensive shears stay sharp longer, cut easier and work good for my wrist. you dont need that. I was shocked that a cheap set of $80 petedge master equiptment sher(thinner/7" straight/9"straight) worked just fine and sharpened up great. geib is a good brand, gators are cheap and work great. i would still be using my curved geibs and thinners if i didnt need the super swivels and offset handles that sharkfin makes.


----------

